# Patch 3.2.2



## Trules1 (22. September 2009)

Morgen kommt der Ony patch. Hoffe die server sind nicht wieder um 18 Uhr online 

http://www.mmo-champion.com/news-2/patch-3...vers-this-week/


----------



## Anburak-G (22. September 2009)

Schee wär's scho :-)


----------



## Elindir (22. September 2009)

> Touched by the Light: This talent now provides 20/40/60% of the paladin&#8217;s strength as spell power instead of 10/20/30% of the paladin&#8217;s stamina.



Ha-ha XD nun gibt es keine ProHeal palas mehr ^^ Die waren echt bisschen zu stark


----------



## WeRkO (22. September 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Ha-ha XD nun gibt es keine ProHeal palas mehr ^^ Die waren echt bisschen zu stark



Und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (22. September 2009)

jo patch kommt morgen, siehe ladebildschirm von wow =)


----------



## Elindir (22. September 2009)

auch der Shami Totem nerf ist berechtigt!


----------



## Jibrilak (22. September 2009)

gibts nicht das ony-pet geschenkt wenn man sich morgen einloggt?
das wäre echt supiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. September 2009)

Leutz der Patch kommt morgen JA 

ABER Ony wird erst im November freigeschaltet genauso das Pet


----------



## Neiranus (22. September 2009)

kann man das patch schon irgendwo downloaden?


----------



## Elindir (22. September 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> kann man das patch schon irgendwo downloaden?


damit du morgen keine 40mb runter laden musst ^^ 

das dauert 5min.....


----------



## noidic (22. September 2009)

Der background-downloader wird das schon für dich tun, keine Sorge.


----------



## Neiranus (22. September 2009)

ja  wenn ich morgen gegen 19.00 zu hause bin will ich zocken, konnte gestern schon net, weil mein realm offline war


----------



## Neiranus (22. September 2009)

kann man oder kann man net ony... morgen legen


----------



## Tweetycat280 (22. September 2009)

gibt diesmal kein Backupdownloader weil kleines patch


----------



## Gulwar (22. September 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> kann man das patch schon irgendwo downloaden?



Klar, auf den einschlägigen Hackerseiten. Wenn dir also nichts an deinem Acc liegt.....
Ansonsten wirst du bis morgen warten müssen.


----------



## mccord (22. September 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> kann man das patch schon irgendwo downloaden?


ja siehe http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_mirrors


----------



## poTTo (22. September 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> ja  wenn ich morgen gegen 19.00 zu hause bin will ich zocken, konnte gestern schon net, weil mein realm offline war



[OT on]
süchtig ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[OR off]

sry, musste sein XD


----------



## Spaßkeks (22. September 2009)

PALA NERF!!!! Wurde ja auch langsam Zeit.....nun können mir die palas nicht mehr vorhalten dass sie im Schnitt 500-1k mehr aggro Pro sekunde mache und dass ich als Warri Tank bei bossfight "nur" 6-7k Aggro (laut Omen) mach....

Btw...dass Crit Blocken beim Warri gepusht wird find ich echt super =P


----------



## Ulkhor (22. September 2009)

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php
hier kannst du den patch auch downloaden


----------



## d3faultPlayer (22. September 2009)

weiß jmd wie lange ony da sein wird? ich denk mal bis zum nächsten patch oder?


----------



## SELÇUK (22. September 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> weiß jmd wie lange ony da sein wird? ich denk mal bis zum nächsten patch oder?



öhm - bis zum endgültigen serverdown denk ich ma


----------



## tschilpi (22. September 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> weiß jmd wie lange ony da sein wird? ich denk mal bis zum nächsten patch oder?


Gegenfrage: Wieso soll sie irgendwann nicht mehr da sein?


----------



## LordKlobb (22. September 2009)

tschilpi schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wieso soll sie irgendwann nicht mehr da sein?



sie kommt ja zum geburtstag von WoW hereingeschneut die neue ony


vlt muss ony noch auf einen anderen Kindergeburtstag...?

xD musste sein^^


----------



## Morfelpotz (22. September 2009)

Na supi... aus dem geplanten Arkan-Mage Buff iss ja nix geworden -.-
Bin ja mal gespannt wie der Rest so iss


----------



## Dreidan (22. September 2009)

Ja dann.


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (22. September 2009)

Spaßkeks schrieb:


> PALA NERF!!!! Wurde ja auch langsam Zeit.....nun können mir die palas nicht mehr vorhalten dass sie im Schnitt 500-1k mehr aggro Pro sekunde mache und dass ich als Warri Tank bei bossfight "nur" 6-7k Aggro (laut Omen) mach....
> 
> Btw...dass Crit Blocken beim Warri gepusht wird find ich echt super =P




find ich auch, dann wirds bestimmt mehr warritanks geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch der neue tank helm wird ja endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (22. September 2009)

Weiß jemand was mit dem Flammenschock vom Schami jetzt los ist??

Wenn der jetzt durch die Glyphe kritisch treffen kann und nurnoch 10 Sekunden lang dauert, was passiert dann mit t8 Bonus und kann man ihn irgendwie verlängern..?


----------



## Makku (22. September 2009)

hat jemand ne Idee, was mit den alten T2-Helmen passiert, die Ony bisher auf Level 60 droppte?

Und:
Ist Ony nun permanent auf 80er-Raid-Niveau angehoben oder nur vorrübergehend?


----------



## Valthorian1011 (22. September 2009)

Makku schrieb:


> hat jemand ne Idee, was mit den alten T2-Helmen passiert, die Ony bisher auf Level 60 droppte?
> 
> Und:
> Ist Ony nun permanent auf 80er-Raid-Niveau angehoben oder nur vorrübergehend?


"Einige der klassischen Gegenstände, die Onyxia Spielern auf Stufe 60 zu bieten hatte, wurden entsprechend für Stufe 80 angepasst."
Quelle: wow-europe.com


----------



## noizycat (22. September 2009)

Mir ist´s auch zu früh. Und den Patch mitten in einem Event zu bringen, wo die Server eh schon am Ende sind, ist dezent hirnrissig ... ich bin mal gespannt, wann und wie lange die Server morgen gehen, wenn der Patch -mit Ony- wirklich kommt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Aber ich könnt feiern, grad eben nochmal Ony gegangen und endlich (!!!) ist der Helm gedroppt, yatta!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iceboy2009 (22. September 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> Na supi... aus dem geplanten Arkan-Mage Buff iss ja nix geworden -.-
> Bin ja mal gespannt wie der Rest so iss



wie meinte das arcane mage wird doch gebufft oder  seh ih dass falsch 


ps: dass tank pala generft wird find ich ok spiel selbst pala und  dass ar doch schon ein bissel übel wie dei abgegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (22. September 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> auch der Shami Totem nerf ist berechtigt!


Hääääää? Schami Totem nerf? *Schüttelt erbost die Faust*
*nachlesen geh*

Edit: puh nix schlimmes^^

Pandaren Pet und Corehound Pet.. aaah wie geil.. need!


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2009)

* Hier* noch paar Infos zur "Alten Lady" - der Brutmutter Onyxia (Planungen).

Ja sie kommt mit 3.2.2. dauerhaft getuned und mit dropbarem Mount.
Alte Styles der Ausrüstungen wird es wohl weiter geben, nur mit neuen Werten.
Das Pet gibt es aber erst im November zum Geburtstag.

und und und ...

Der Patchday wird für manche User ja sehr lang - bis 17 Uhr und Donnerstag nochmal paar Stunden ...


----------



## X-Zero (23. September 2009)

Aber eine Frage bleibt mir noch, welche Equip stand braucht man wohl für Ony???

OT: Grushdak, dein Link geht net


so far


----------



## Grushdak (23. September 2009)

Jetzt geht der Link. 
Danke für den Hinweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderelfe (23. September 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> * Hier* noch paar Infos zur "Alten Lady" - der Brutmutter Onyxia (Planungen).
> 
> Ja sie kommt mit 3.2.2. dauerhaft getuned und mit dropbarem Mount.
> Alte Styles der Ausrüstungen wird es wohl weiter geben, nur mit neuen Werten.
> ...


Ja weil sie ja die server bei den anderen auch noch austauschen müssen, wegen den inzen das man nicht mehr davor steht weil sie voll sind! es ist ja net alle server bis 17uhr down, nur finde ich es krass denke mal vor 20uhr geht nichts und um 3uhr werden ebend diese server wieder runtergefahren bravo blizz! und dann noch schön nen patch mit rein! ich hoffe nur das sich da blizz net wieder selbst ein eigentor schießt wäre ja nicht das erste mal!


----------



## Morfelpotz (23. September 2009)

> wie meinte das arcane mage wird doch gebufft oder seh ih dass falsch



Joa ... leider.... eigentlich sollte der Arkanschlag nur noch 130% mehr Mana kosten als der vorangegangene.
Nun sind es 175% was efektiv eine Manakostenerhöhung darstellt, weil nun 4 Stacks bis zum full-DMG.

Als ausgleich gibts Geschosssalve nun kostenlos, was aber den krassen Manaverbrauch beim Arkanschlag nicht ausgleicht.

Momentan:
3 Arkanschläge (max. Debuff) und 1 Arkane Geschosse = 2888 Mana (215 + 645 + 1075 + 953).  

Mit Patch 3.2.2:
4 Arkanschläge und 1 Arkanen Geschosse inkl. Procc (also ohne zusätzliche Manakosten)
3119 Mana (215 + 592 + 968 + 1344). Ohne Procc kommen da nochmals 953 Mana drauf!! 

Also haben sie den eigentlichen Buff in einen Nerf gewandelt.
Der Arkan-Mage wird noch schneller OOM gehen, wenn er einen ordentlichen DMG-Output haben will.

schade das..... Wo ja der Arkan-Mage der einzige iss, der zum DMG machen auch wirklich Mana verballert.
Wenn ich mir die Fire/arkan-Mages anschau, sind die nicht nur im DMG leicht vorn, nööööö.... die gehn auch mit vollem Mana ausm Kampf.

Naja ... dafür macht die Arkan-Skillung mehr spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (23. September 2009)

Freue mich auch schon auf den Patch. Welche Marken wird Ony eigentlich droppen? 

Wer den Patch direkt downloaden möchte kann das auch gerne auf meiner Webseite tun. Einfach auf das Banner klicken. Geht einiges schneller als der Blizzard Downloader.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (23. September 2009)

> The Beast Within: The duration of this talent has been reduced to 10 seconds. In addition, hunters with this talent will do 10% additional damage at all times.



Naja die Dauer hätte man nicht verkürzen sollen, dann wäre es nen noch schönerer BM Buff gewesen.


----------



## Vanitra (23. September 2009)

Ony dropt 232/245 Items. Wen interessieren da Marken und soweit ich gesehen hab sind auch keine im Loottable. Wer denkt das er da mit ner PdC Hero Gruppe was bewirken kann wird sich wundern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird wohl selbst für eingespielte PdK 10er nicht leicht werden.


> The Beast Within: The duration of this talent has been reduced to 10 seconds. In addition, hunters with this talent will do 10% additional damage at all times.





Heimdalls schrieb:


> Naja die Dauer hätte man nicht verkürzen sollen, dann wäre es nen noch schönerer BM Buff gewesen.


Der Skill gibt nun *immer *10% mehr Dmg sobald geskillt. Es sind die 10% die der BM bisher hinter den anderen Jägern war. Nun dürfte er gleichauf sein. Was will man noch? :>


----------



## Heimdalls Wacht (23. September 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Der Skill gibt nun *immer *10% mehr Dmg sobald geskillt. Es sind die 10% die der BM bisher hinter den anderen Jägern war. Nun dürfte er gleichauf sein. Was will man noch? :>



Das wir mir schon klar, nur durch den Verlust von 8 sec DMG Schub, wird es der BM Hunter eventuell wieder nicht ganz aufholen können.


----------



## Xarri (23. September 2009)

immer geil wenn irgendwelche spasemocken schreiben Onxy kommt im November lol...

Heute und fertig und sie bleibt. Legbar mit normalem Nax 10 Equip Stand

Auch Bankchars


----------



## Gierdre (23. September 2009)

Hm, aber schon komisch. Heute Patchday mit Onyxa, aber Armory ist erreichbar und neue Erfolge sind noch nicht drin. Normalerweise aktualisieren doch Armory dann zur gleichen Zeit... Naja, lassen wir uns überraschen...


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2009)

surprise surprise!


----------



## abc666 (23. September 2009)

Hio Leute =)

Bin gerade dabei den Patch 3.2.2 zu downloden aber irgendwie hängt der Patcher bei 10% =/

Hilfe wäre nett =)


----------



## grispy (23. September 2009)

Da gibts keine Hilfe.

Einfach warten!


----------



## Paymakalir (23. September 2009)

Patch Download


----------



## Tricida (23. September 2009)

Hatte auch dieses Problem... hab mir den Patch dann einfach von einer anderen Quelle runtergeladen... und schwupp gehts... scheint wohl dass der BlizzDownloader momentan rumzickt.


----------



## Elindir (23. September 2009)

äm soweit ich weiss, kommen die Server erst um 11uhr wieder on. Meist sogar viel später.. von daher würde ich es in einer Stunde oder so nochmal probieren


----------



## Linorate (23. September 2009)

http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/...-dede-patch.zip


Hier runterladen.

in den WoW ordner kopieren wo die wow.exe ist und installieren

fertig isses


----------



## bruderelfe (23. September 2009)

Hatte ebend das elbe es einfach laufen lassen und nebendbei gesuft und irgendwann gings weiter!
also es geht dauert halt nur diesmal etwas länger!


----------



## OllyHal (23. September 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> äm soweit ich weiss, kommen die Server erst um 11uhr wieder on. Meist sogar viel später.. von daher würde ich es in einer Stunde oder so nochmal probieren



hat aber nichts mit der Möglichkeit zu tun, den Patch von Blizzard herunterzuladen. Das ging auch schon vorher. 
Hab auch so ca. um 9:00 heruntergeladen und gepatcht.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (23. September 2009)

vergesst diesen blizzard download dings was auch immer!

einfach bei wow source zb saugen das geht 10x schneller und ohne probleme

MfG


----------



## Supermany2 (23. September 2009)

Droppt Ony das Mount eigentlich nur in 25er oder auch in 10er?


----------



## yaime (23. September 2009)

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/downlo...load/53163.html

hier gehts auch ganz fix


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (23. September 2009)

Mein Download startet erst garnicht.


----------



## Delröy1 (23. September 2009)

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php


----------



## Th0m45 (23. September 2009)

The Onyxian Drake is a 310% speed flying mount dropped by the revamped version of Onyxia in Patch 3.2.2. It drops from both 10 and 25-man modes and the droprate is fairly low according to official posts.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (23. September 2009)

Linorate schrieb:


> http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/...-dede-patch.zip
> 
> 
> Hier runterladen.
> ...



Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (23. September 2009)

cool^^ da muss ich unbedingt rein will das sch.., teil haben aber naja die warschnlichkeit das ich das bekomme beim ersten mal wo ich das gedroppt sehe ist eh fast 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (23. September 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Mein Download startet erst garnicht.


von WoW Source runterladen -> Link siehe 3 posts ober mir

btw bei mir hats auch rum gespunnen.


----------



## Lydell (23. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> von WoW Source runterladen -> Link siehe 3 posts ober mir
> 
> btw bei mir hats auch rum gespunnen.



bei mir ist bei gedownloadeten 10% schluss, vom blizzarddownloader her fängt ja schon mal gut an der patchday  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. September 2009)

bei 10% spring windows an und schütz auf einmal. eventuell mal firewall/berechtigung überprüfen


----------



## Scampie (23. September 2009)

War bei mir auch so, das er bei 10% hängen geblieben ist. Habe WoW neu gestartet und nach kurzer Zeit lief es ohne Probleme.


----------



## Kultig (23. September 2009)

jop


----------



## Droyale (23. September 2009)

wie gesagt, bei wow source runterladen, klappt einwandfrei


----------



## Cadou (23. September 2009)

Auf welches Ding drück ich dann,wenn ich auf WOW Source bin?


----------



## Droyale (23. September 2009)

Cadou schrieb:


> Auf welches Ding drück ich dann,wenn ich auf WOW Source bin?


patch 3.2.2 DE ^^


----------



## battschack (23. September 2009)

Gibts den pet schon heute oder wie? Weil ich kann mich nicht errinern das Wow geburtstag heute ist weil meiner auch heute ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cadou (23. September 2009)

Wenn ich das herunterlade, entpacke und in den Ordner zu Wow.exe zieh und auf Wow.exe drücke, wird mir angezeigt, dass ein Patch erforderlich ist. was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Eventialos (23. September 2009)

habe das gleiche problem bei mir haengt es auch bei 10% danach rührt sich nix bin sogar den tip gefolgt und hab die ordner wtf cache gelöscht nochmal probiert wieder nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lade den patch bei wow source runter hoffe klappt danach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## direct-Gaming (23. September 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> bei mir ist bei gedownloadeten 10% schluss, vom blizzarddownloader her fängt ja schon mal gut an der patchday
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Versuch es doch mal mit einem externen Anbieter - hat bei mir wunderbar geklappt: 

http://www.gaming.direct-networks.org/ << da sind die Patches direkt auf der 1. Seite auch zu finden.


----------



## Waide (23. September 2009)

> Für Schlachten im Alteractal gibt es ab sofort weniger Erfahrung. Der XP-Gewinn war den Entwicklern im Vergleich zu anderen Schlachtfeldern zu hoch.



Kann mir wer sagen wie viel XP man nun bekommt?


----------



## Lydell (23. September 2009)

lf server nethersturm tausche gegen rl...


----------



## Cadou (23. September 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt den Patch bei verschiedenen Anbietern heruntergeladen und in den Wow Ordner kopiert...Wenn ich aber auf Wow.exe gehe, wird mir angezeigt, dass ein Patch erforderlich ist...


----------



## Sator (23. September 2009)

Cadou schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt den Patch bei verschiedenen Anbietern heruntergeladen und in den Wow Ordner kopiert...Wenn ich aber auf Wow.exe gehe, wird mir angezeigt, dass ein Patch erforderlich ist...


Falls ihr Vista benutzt -> Rechtsklick auf den Patch und "Als Administrator ausführen" mal versuchen.


----------



## Cadou (23. September 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> Falls ihr Vista benutzt -> Rechtsklick auf den Patch und "Als Administrator ausführen" mal versuchen.


Wenn ich ihn schon im Wow ornder habe?


----------



## Cadou (23. September 2009)

habs...Danke


----------



## Lykis (23. September 2009)

heyho wisst ihr woran es liegen könnte das es ab 25% nicht weiterrutnerläd bei mir?


----------



## Eltin (23. September 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> weiß jmd wie lange ony da sein wird? ich denk mal bis zum nächsten patch oder?



Leute ist doch klar, nach dem Server-Firstkill ist Ony für immer weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (23. September 2009)

vielleicht mal news lesen und so...


----------



## Chillers (23. September 2009)

Delröy schrieb:


> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php



Der Tipp/link war super- merci.

Datei auf desktop kopiert, dann linksklick mit der Maus drauf, Rest lief von selber.

Werde in Zukunft auf den Blizzdownloader wohl verzichten.


----------



## Deis (23. September 2009)

Und auch hier gerne NOCHMAL fuer alle die Probleme beim Patchen haben.
Nein, kein Phishing, kein Keylogger, kein Pr0n, kein XXX.

http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php


----------



## Hizun (23. September 2009)

ich hab den patch von der seite runter geladen aber wie kann ich den nun aktivieren
benutze vista


----------



## nomin (23. September 2009)

patch kommt is gut, haha ich hab eine downloadrate von 0 - 4 kb/sek.
allerdings meistens 0.


----------



## nomin (23. September 2009)

patch kommt is gut, haha ich hab eine downloadrate von 0 - 4 kb/sek.
allerdings meistens 0.


----------



## Beellaatrixx (23. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Und auch hier gerne NOCHMAL fuer alle die Probleme beim Patchen haben.
> Nein, kein Phishing, kein Keylogger, kein Pr0n, kein XXX.
> 
> http://wowsource.4players.de/downloadspatches.php



 wo muss ich das teil dann reinspeichern???


----------



## Kronas (23. September 2009)

Beellaatrixx schrieb:


> wo muss ich das teil dann reinspeichern???


ist ne exe, einfach starten


btw, wieviel dps sollte man für ony 10/25 haben?


----------



## Deis (23. September 2009)

Beellaatrixx schrieb:


> wo muss ich das teil dann reinspeichern???



Reinspeichern? Erstmal speicherst Du den gezogenen Patch wie jede andere Datei irgendwo auf dem Rechner. Dann musst Du das ganze mit WinZIP, WinRAR, WinACE oder einem anderen alternativen Packernprogramm entpacken. Die entpackte .exe Datei startest Du einfach und der Rest passiert von anne-leine.


----------



## Droyale (23. September 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ist ne exe, einfach starten
> 
> 
> btw, wieviel dps sollte man für ony 10/25 haben?


3k dps min. sollten schon sein


----------



## Kronas (23. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> 3k dps min. sollten schon sein


da hab ich ja glück mit meinem 3k-3.25k unbuffed, hoffentlich sind die gruppen der gleichen meinung


----------



## Gierdre (23. September 2009)

Bin noch nicht zu Hause und kann deshalb gerade nicht selbst schauen. 
Gibt es die neuen Achivements für den Ony Kill?
Im Arsenal sind sie noch nicht zu finden.


----------



## Kniesbüggel (23. September 2009)

Hi.....

Gibt es schon irgendwo einen Lootable für die aktuelle Ony .... ???


Mach et joht -=[ Kniesbüggel ]=-


----------



## gunny (23. September 2009)

Moinsen ich hab grade ein wenig im Arsenal rumgestöbert und bin da auf 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=49495 gestoßen okay laut den angaben drop auf hero bla blub 



aber nu zur eigentlichen frage was passiert mit dem q buch aus Düsterbruch streicht es blizz,
oder wird es im spiel bleiben und das orginal lvl 60 Quel'Serrar noch immer zubekommen sein

Denkt ihr das blizz die q Reihe rausnimmt 

[]Ja
[]Nein  


me is ratlos


----------



## phipush1 (23. September 2009)

juhu onyxia is back^^


----------



## Laz0rgun (23. September 2009)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/
Loot Table erster Post


----------



## Natar (23. September 2009)

tjo, seid ihr jetzt zufrieden dass 60er ony entfernt wurde?

freeloot sondergleichen, aber hauptsache epixx epixx 

/facepalm


----------



## pzzL (23. September 2009)

ony looooooooooooooooooow -.-' First Try mit RANDOM!!1


----------



## Senseless6666 (23. September 2009)

gunny schrieb:


> []Ja
> []Nein
> []Vieleicht
> []LoL?
> [X]Mirlax


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (24. September 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Noob



So, Ony liegt. Das war ein Gedränge am Portstein! 
Naja, wir sind rein und haben geschaut. Irgendwer war wieder so schlau und ist allein vorgerannt und dann afk gegangen. Als dann die Wächter kamen mussten wir gleich 3 auf einmal legen weil der Irgendwer genau im Weg der Pat stand. War aber ganz easy, nur der Tank hat bissl geschimpft, irgendwas von: die haun ganz schön rein.
Onyxia wurde auf die gute altbewährte Methode getankt. Die erste Phase war auch rasch vorüber. In der zweiten Phase mussten wir dann ganz schön schaun auf unsre Heiler, denn plötzlich kamen die bekannten Drachlinge. Zusätzlich dazu noch Wächter aus der dem Eingang der Höhle, durch den wir auch kamen. Haben einfach alles kommen lassen, der Tank schnappte sich die Wächter (kommt immer wieder ein neuer) und die Range schossen auf Ony. Die schoss auf uns, wir wichen aus.. sie landete.. wir hatten noch 50 Drachlinge und ein frischer Wächter war auch grad gespawnt.. ergo: wir brauchten 3 Trys, ehe wir sie hatten. 
Nicht ganz anspruchslos also und immer noch mit Respekt zu behandeln, die alte Dame. Gedroppt hat sie 
eine Schurkenmütze im alten Stil, einen Ring, Rucksack, Kopf und Beutel.


----------



## Chimux (24. September 2009)

Ony... irgendwie sinnfrei den Encounter "SO" wieder aufleben zu lassen... damals hatte sie einen gewissen Charme... jetzt ist sie Freeloot mit Crap-Loot... ausser Style haben die Items doch eher einen geringen wert. Viel zu viele Stats des Itemlvls gehen aufgrund der Resi-Stats drauf... crap... schade... eigentlich taugt Ony nur zum Mountfarmen ;-(



NEED MORE DOTS!! ;-)

Grüsse

Chimux


----------



## Akium (24. September 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Ony dropt 232/245 Items. Wen interessieren da Marken und soweit ich gesehen hab sind auch keine im Loottable. Wer denkt das er da mit ner PdC Hero Gruppe was bewirken kann wird sich wundern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich damit gerechnet hatte, dass die alte Dame sehr easy sein wird. 

Gestern reingegangen.  10 er:   1 Try... down    23 er: 1 Try...  down. 

Also, dass die Dame sooo leicht wird, hätte ich nu auch nicht gedacht. Eindeutig mit Random-Groups machbar. 



Danach PdK 25: 

Fac Champions: bisher hatten wir je nach Setup durchaus an denen zu knabbern.   Gestern: .. bissle CC, bissle unterbrechen, bissle Movement: > down


----------



## Tomratz (24. September 2009)

Mal sehen, wie lange sie die Änderung mit dem Instantcast für Druiden drin lassen.

Ist einfach klasse, wie man sich als Katze mit 5 Combopunkte dann einen Instantheal verpassen kann, deshalb rechne ich damit, dass das leider sehr schnell wieder generft wird :-(


----------



## MoonFrost (24. September 2009)

Wie billig is das. Die is ja total totgenervt worden-.-

Man braucht keine Feuerresi, stirbt nicht im breath. Die adds machen 0 dmg selbst an stoffis etc...

Naja noch mehr epixx free4all.


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2009)

Hmm Offtopic löschen und dazu ein frischer Kaffee von Bohnen aus dem argentinischen Hochland. Ein purer Genuss.


----------



## Delhoven (24. September 2009)

Ony ist schon ein toller Encounter, aber was machen die damit?

So nerfen das man die mit RANDOMS, gut die waren T8, aber das sagt auch nix mehr aus.

Mit Druid im 2nd Try weil wir die Fähigkeiten verpennt haben und nur einen Healer hatten durch ein Missverständniss...

Mit Warri und ner echten Pfeifengruppe nach 4 Dummheitswipes mit nur 2 Castern gelegt.....

LEIDER LEIDER viel zu einfach geworden alles......es ist so schade drum


----------



## Kultig (24. September 2009)

Schade, schade Blizzard!

Da hätte man mehr draus machen können (müssen)!!


Aber es war abzusehen, da Blizzard einfach immer einfallsloser wird...


----------



## Starfros (24. September 2009)

Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> vergesst diesen blizzard download dings was auch immer!
> 
> einfach bei wow source zb saugen das geht 10x schneller und ohne probleme
> 
> MfG




wenn man damit nicht umgehen oder ungeduldig ist hast du recht.

Seit dem es ihn gibt  macht es bei mir und bei vielen anderen keine zicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (24. September 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich damit gerechnet hatte, dass die alte Dame sehr easy sein wird.
> 
> Gestern reingegangen.  10 er:   1 Try... down    23 er: 1 Try...  down.
> 
> Also, dass die Dame sooo leicht wird, hätte ich nu auch nicht gedacht. Eindeutig mit Random-Groups machbar.




und im HC Modus seit IHR die ersten die schrein das es nich schaffbar ist , jaja ...kennen wir doch alle schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (24. September 2009)

freeloot 1 try ... alles dünnes .. jungs ihr könnt nem alten mann viel erzählen, aber das ihr 10er und 25er 1. try habt, ist gelogen!
warum weil allein bei 25er du soviel glück haben musst keine vollpfostenmovenotHEIGANopfer zu haben das das ein ding der unmöglickeit ist. 
2. leute die ony als freeloot und 1 try bezeichenen waren die ersten die bei usn auf dem server wipeten und die gruppen verließen... daher halte ich  von eurem "ugaugauga affenmenschen will weibchen beeindrucken" nix ....
2. try okay nachdem alle heinis ihren bearth gesehen hatten aber 1. try ne! erzählt jemand anderen märchen.

und alle die sie aus classic kennen würden sich auch net so drüber auf regen das sie so ist wie sie ist... was habt ihr erwartet? das die decke einstürzt und blümchen kommt und euch ein singt? und ehrlich jungs ihr seid doch die ersten wenn ne gruppe 3 mal wiped die dann wortlos und ohne anstand die gruppe leaven ... euch kann man es so oder so nicht recht machen ausser man schickt euch postwenden alle highenditems zu bevor der content erscheint.

edit: MORE DOTs!!!


----------



## bruderelfe (24. September 2009)

Meinem vorposter recht geben muss!#
und wir hatten gestern 3 wipes im 10er, Und glaubt mal eins die meisten die bei waren kannten die alte ony und einer der uns anführte war schon mittag in ner gruppe!
Aber troz aller erklärung wipten wir 3 mal was wir nicht schlimm fanden!
und ich fand die droppte einiges nur leider nicht für stoffis!


----------



## MoonFrost (24. September 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> und im HC Modus seit IHR die ersten die schrein das es nich schaffbar ist , jaja ...kennen wir doch alle schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat doch schon geschrieben das siehs auf HC auch gemacht haben. Da gibts nur 10ner und 25ger.
25ger=Hc.
Und naja wir hams auch mit 22 oder 23 leuten gemacht. Wegen 2-3 leuten lässt man ja kein raidtag ausfallen. Und pdk 25nhc und ony sind locker auch mit weniger leuten zu schaffen.


----------



## Shujo (24. September 2009)

Chimux schrieb:


> ... die Items doch eher einen geringen wert. Viel zu viele Stats des Itemlvls gehen aufgrund der Resi-Stats drauf... crap...



Die Resi Stats sind "kostenlos" die Items hätten auch ohne die Resi die selben Stats.
Crappig sind sie trotzdem leider :/


----------



## Gnorfal (24. September 2009)

> Gestern reingegangen. 10 er: 1 Try... down 23 er: 1 Try... down.
> 
> Also, dass die Dame sooo leicht wird, hätte ich nu auch nicht gedacht. Eindeutig mit Random-Groups machbar.
> 
> ...


Willkommen in der World of Casualcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (24. September 2009)

Patch 3.2.2 ist K E I N Content-Patch. Das ist einfach nur ein Goody von Blizz.


----------



## MoonFrost (24. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ...
> warum weil allein bei 25er du soviel glück haben musst keine vollpfostenmovenotHEIGANopfer zu haben das das ein ding der unmöglickeit ist.
> ...



Solche leute "vollpfostenmovenotHEIGANopfer" hat man nicht in einer raidgilde. Deswegen ist es durchaus denktbar, das man sie 1rst try legt. Im vergleich zu früher ist sie wie gesagt keine herrausvorderung mehr.
Die leute die meinen es sei "freeloot" sind die, die wissen, das ony früher einmal fähigkeiten hatte einen raid zu sprengen. Breath=onehit Adds kloppen dir 1/4 life runter etc. Das wurde ja alles vereinfacht. Und somit ist sie für die die länger als wotlk spielen ebend "freeloot"


----------



## Morfelpotz (24. September 2009)

Naja .... von Ony hab ich mir ja mehr erwartet.... stand im Flamebreath, und hatte noch 2K Life über.... als stoffie.
Von den Adds kommt so gut wie NULL DMG. Die Welpen sind in 5sec weggebombt. nach 6 Min im First Try down.

Aber nen Wipe gabs vorher, weil MT meinte die 3 Wächter auf einmal->>  "geht schon klar"  ... RÖMMS Raid-Geschnetzeltes xD

Und das aller-aller-ALLER GEILSTE ist eigentlich das beim Kürschnern der Drachkins noch das alte gammelige Leder bei raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Wie billig is das. Die is ja total totgenervt worden-.-
> 
> Man braucht keine Feuerresi, stirbt nicht im breath. Die adds machen 0 dmg selbst an stoffis etc...
> 
> Naja noch mehr epixx free4all.



freust du dich auch so darüber wie ich : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (24. September 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> freust du dich auch so darüber wie ich :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja klar is voll geil, das ich kein skill mehr brauch um voll equipt zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draki/Jaba (24. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> freeloot 1 try ... alles dünnes .. jungs ihr könnt nem alten mann viel erzählen, aber das ihr 10er und 25er 1. try habt, ist gelogen!
> warum weil allein bei 25er du soviel glück haben musst keine vollpfostenmovenotHEIGANopfer zu haben das das ein ding der unmöglickeit ist.
> 2. leute die ony als freeloot und 1 try bezeichenen waren die ersten die bei usn auf dem server wipeten und die gruppen verließen... daher halte ich  von eurem "ugaugauga affenmenschen will weibchen beeindrucken" nix ....
> 2. try okay nachdem alle heinis ihren bearth gesehen hatten aber 1. try ne! erzählt jemand anderen märchen.
> ...



Mhmm wie definierst du eine Raid-Gilde? Raidgilde /= Rdm-Gruppe!
Wer den Boss bereits kennt weiss, was passieren wird in dem Kampf, ist ja nichts neues hinzugekommen.

Im 10er war ich noch nicht, aber im 25er gestern abend und auch 1st-Try und das ist weder eine Kunst, noch muss man darauf stolz sein!


----------



## Eltin (24. September 2009)

Erst maulen alle rum "Alte Inis für 80 aufbereiten" und anschließend "boar was nen Scheiß ist ja wie früher"

OMG


----------



## Azzkicker (24. September 2009)

für all die Flammer und Whiner: Onyxia ist nur ein Bonus für 5 Jahre WoW. 
Dass die Bosstaktik vielen noch von 60gern Zeiten bekannt ist und der Boss schnell liegt, ist kein Flame wert.
Es ist kein neues Content, es gibt auch keinen neuen Quests und wem das zu einfach ist, der soll einfach nicht reingehen oder mal mit weniger Mitspielern versuchen ^^

Ich habe selber mitgekriegt dass manche nach 3 Stunden wipen gestern aufgegeben haben ^^ Bei mir warens im 10er und 25er jeweils 3 trys, bis alle die Taktik (wieder) verinnerlicht haben.

Also hört auf über alles und jeden aufzuregen, WoW aufhören ODER geniessen. Beides ist inkompatibel


Ich hatte gestern was lustiges: im 10er 2mal Hexerkopf gedroppt, einziger Hexer also im rucksack. Verzaubert+gesockelt und wurde gleich für 25er eingeladen. was droppt? 245er Hexerkopf und ich kriegs wieder ^^


----------



## Gierdre (24. September 2009)

Azzkicker schrieb:


> für all die Flammer und Whiner: Onyxia ist nur ein Bonus für 5 Jahre WoW.
> Dass die Bosstaktik vielen noch von 60gern Zeiten bekannt ist und der Boss schnell liegt, ist kein Flame wert.
> Es ist kein neues Content, es gibt auch keinen neuen Quests und wem das zu einfach ist, der soll einfach nicht reingehen oder mal mit weniger Mitspielern versuchen ^^



/sign


----------



## Eltin (24. September 2009)

Azzkicker schrieb:


> Es ist kein neues Content, es gibt auch keinen neuen Quests und wem das zu einfach ist, der soll einfach nicht reingehen oder mal mit weniger Mitspielern versuchen ^^



Meinst Du wirklich das die, die hier rumheulen, soviel Phantasie aufbringen?


----------



## Neroxan (24. September 2009)

Oh Gott wie sich wieder die sogenannten Profis hier ausheulen,..."mimimi alles viel zu leicht, Schade Schade Blizzard,..." sagt mal pusht des euer Ego oder wie,...geh nach Kanada und verklopp Bären im Wald,...vllt hast du dann dein Schwierigkeitsgrad der dir gefällt?!
Aber das des ein give sein soll den mehrere sehen können außer die Pfosten wo Tag und Nacht on sind, fällt euch nicht ein?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also was lernt man darauß Acc löschen und in die Ecke stellen und heulen das WoW jetzt so leicht ist,...und nicht mecker mecker aber 8 Std. spielen!!!!


----------



## Morfelpotz (24. September 2009)

> ..geh nach Kanada und verklopp Bären im Wald,...vllt hast du dann dein Schwierigkeitsgrad der dir gefällt?!



fu**ing MADE MY DAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (24. September 2009)

War wirklich schön, Ony im Raid (nicht alleine od. zu zweit, da hatte ich Bedauern mit ihr) zu begegnen!

P.S. hat Spass gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die Dame!!!!


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. September 2009)

Kultig schrieb:


> Schade, schade Blizzard!
> 
> Da hätte man mehr draus machen können (müssen)!!
> 
> ...


aeh

Boss macht 100dmg = einfallslos...
Boss macht 10000dmg = genial, ihr habt das rad neu erfunden?
Biste besoffn oda wie?


----------



## baummi (24. September 2009)

Wir gehen da vielleicht auch heute Abend rein.Mal sehen wie oft es was auf die Mütze gibt^^


----------



## Natar (24. September 2009)

Neroxan schrieb:


> Oh Gott wie sich wieder die sogenannten Profis hier ausheulen,..."mimimi alles viel zu leicht, Schade Schade Blizzard,..." sagt mal pusht des euer Ego oder wie,...geh nach Kanada und verklopp Bären im Wald,...vllt hast du dann dein Schwierigkeitsgrad der dir gefällt?!
> Aber das des ein give sein soll den mehrere sehen können außer die Pfosten wo Tag und Nacht on sind, fällt euch nicht ein?!
> 
> 
> ...



da gibts nur einen ausweg....


----------



## MoonFrost (24. September 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Erst maulen alle rum "Alte Inis für 80 aufbereiten" und anschließend "boar was nen Scheiß ist ja wie früher"
> 
> OMG



Ja ich möchte das die alten innis wieder kommen... SO WIE SIE WAREN. Das da im keller ist NICHT onyxia. Sie heißt so und hat das gleiche model aber es ist sie NICHT. Das ist ein neuer boss. Die leute die den alten kontent wieder wolln wolln ihn so wie er damals war und nicht in einer abgeschwächten form. Wo is da bitte die herrausvorderung, wenn ich als stoffi bis zu 5 welpen offtanken und nebenbei im breath stehn bleiben kann ohne das was passiert?

Onyxia pre bc musstest du aufpassen das du die aggro der adds nicht bekommst, das du nicht in die eier läufst und vor allem das du nich in der mitte des raums beim breath bleibst. Jetzt ist es reinbomben, wenn ich aggro hab is eh latte die machen ja kein dmg, ach ich lauf mal durch die eier die paar adds sind ja instant umgebombt und " Aus der mitte raus? warum den auf die 10k dmg kommts bei meinen 26k life als hexer nu auch nicht an."


----------



## MoonFrost (24. September 2009)

Neroxan schrieb:


> blablabla blub blabla



Den richtigen spielern is latte ob ihr n casualboss klatsched. Aber wenn ihr dafür das selbe bekommt wie die, die auch mal laufen müssen und der bildschirm an sein muss. is das nicht grad ausgeglichen oder? Wenn du n fulltimejob hast undvin der firma is einer mitm halbtagsjob. ihr arbeitet beide im selben bereich aber er nur halb so viel wie du. Wärs dann gerecht, wenn er genau so viel geld bekommt? NEIN

Und jetzt komm nicht mit mimimi du vergleichst rl mit nem spiel blabla. Wenn man wow, fussball oder sonnst was spielt, sport macht, zur arbeit geht oder noch schüler ist, ist das ALLES teil deines lebens. Nur weils nicht draußen stattfindet ist es kein paralelleben was man fürt...


----------



## Artemos (24. September 2009)

Also meiner Meinung nach sollte sie Spott immun werden und immer wieder die aggro bei einem aoe Flügelschlag zurücksetzen DANN währ sie auch mal wieder etwas schwerer .....
ABER NEIN! dann schaffens ja die Random grps nich mehr .... ohje Ony wieder nerven ..... SO würds aussehn 

Ich schätze mal das Eiskrone noch ne etwas grössere Herausforderung wird aber mehr wird zu Wotlk nimmer kommen


----------



## mccord (24. September 2009)

wurde vielleicht schon erwähnt, normales fliegen kostet nur noch 250g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


konnte dazu nix in den patchnotes finden


----------



## TheStormrider (24. September 2009)

Na Super, für meinen DK Twink letzte Woche noch 500gold dafür ausgegeben - konnte ich mal wieder nicht warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

